# Fluval marketing.....



## Sammy Islam (22 Feb 2021)

Just saw this, made me chuckle. Fluval marketing department at it's finest 🤣












						3 In 1 Waste Remover & Feeder
					

Make daily maintenance simple and easy with the multi-tasking Fluval 3 in 1 Waste Remover & Feeder. The Fluval 3 In 1 Waste Remover & Feeder is an ideal tool for cleaning both fresh and salt water aquariums and decor. The Waste Remover & Feeder can also be used to target feed your fish, coral...




					www.pond-planet.co.uk


----------



## Courtneybst (22 Feb 2021)

A glorified Turkey baster...

Funny enough I was listening to Aquarium Co-op podcast today and they were saying that Fluval make some great products but their marketing is HORRIBLE. I have to agree!

Call a product what it is, make it easy to remember and lookup. Even with the companies that have slightly better marketing, one thing that always bugs me is product names... For instance Juwel made a 300L Rio called the 'Rio 300' and then upgraded it to 350L and didn't change the name. So now looking it up online is a total headache. Even with Tropica...They renamed their 'Plant Growth Substrate' to just 'Tropica Substrate' which is SUPER helpful (not) when looking it up in forums.

Rant over


----------



## Libba (22 Feb 2021)

I'm waiting for the ADA version to come out so I can get one for 80 quid


----------



## dw1305 (22 Feb 2021)

Hi all, 


Sammy Islam said:


> Fluval marketing department at it's finest





Courtneybst said:


> A glorified Turkey baster...


The advertising really puts me off buying products from any of <"these companies">. I think "_if I buy this your advertising has worked"_.

cheers Darrel


----------



## DaveWatkin (22 Feb 2021)

Haha I have one of these. Not fluvial just generic and it is super useful to be fair.

I dont use it for either of those three things but I'd do use it for starting my siphons and it's great for moving water during drip acclimation.


----------



## The grumpy one (22 Feb 2021)

Mine is cheaper and it is 4 in 1. The extra function is dosing fish and algae as it has "Graduated tube with ounces and millimetres"
at only £1.35


----------



## LondonDragon (22 Feb 2021)

I have an extra long one! works great, unbranded


----------



## Kalum (22 Feb 2021)

LondonDragon said:


> I have an extra long one! works great, unbranded


show off.....


----------



## Courtneybst (22 Feb 2021)




----------



## dw1305 (22 Feb 2021)

Hi all,


LondonDragon said:


> I have an extra long one!


<"Another comment"> I didn't think I'd find on UKAPS.

I'll have a go, I have a very short one, there isn't room to brand it, but it is initialed. I don't use it very often,  I've found blowing/sucking on a piece of tubing is more effective.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Wookii (22 Feb 2021)

Why do I suddenly feel like I'm in a Carry On film? 😂


----------



## dw1305 (22 Feb 2021)

Hi all, 


Wookii said:


> Why do I suddenly feel like I'm in a Carry On film?


When I wrote it, I was thinking of Frankie Howerd (video for younger aquarists), but have subsequently the found the "initialed it" bit was a story told by <"Truman Capote">.



cheers Darrel


----------

